# axle wont come out



## chrish051873

hey guys

on my arctic cat 400 FIS , I have changed the seals on the front dif,,heck probably 2 times on each side...just give them axles a good yank and bammm she comes out...

well now i am onto the rear axle....i cannot get this SOB to come out...and to boot...i pulled the axle out of the outer cv joint.

can you guys give me some good pointers to get this axle out

thanks

chris


----------



## TX4PLAY

See if you can hunt down a slide hammer, local parts store may lend you one. That'll get it out.


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

:agreed: But you may end up pulling the axle out of the inner cv that way.


----------



## tacoma_2002

I usually use (on IFS trucks) two long screwdrivers. Put the drivers in around each side between the diff and axle. Push one and pull the other...Becareful as to not damage the diff seal. It also helps to rotate the axle a little if it doesnt come out immediately..the circlip has to line up perfectly in order to pop out.

Pry for a second, spin, pry for a second, spin...repeat until it pops out.

Sometimes you can just "pull" the axle out, but more often than not the Circlip is stubborn and you have to use the "screwdriver" method. I'd use a slide hammer as a last resort.


----------



## chrish051873

ok well...i still could not get that SOB out !! I am wandering if there is some sludge(yep i forgot about the diffs for a year or so at first when new) around the axle where the clip is not letting it decompress small enough to let the axle come out ? do you think ,and is it safe to run some diesel through it for a bit to loosen any junk up in there ?


----------



## tacoma_2002

The gear oil shouldn't break down as easily as engine oil, so more than likey there isn't any sludge in there. If the diff grease was clean then you shouldn't have any mud/grit built up in the spines or around the clip.

Did you use the screwdrivers? Its a bit frustrating at first, but after a little practice you can pop um out everytime! If the axles have never been out then the Circlips are probably still stiff and stubborn...your actually supposed to replace those everytime you remove the axle, but I never do; therefore making it easier to remove the next time...if that clip is the only thing thats holding the axle into place, then your in bad shape .

On the diesel note, it will not hurt the differential to cycle some through, but unless there is lots of mud/grit in there I see no need in it.

If at first you dont succeed try, try, try, again!


----------



## chrish051873

tacoma_2002 said:


> The gear oil shouldn't break down as easily as engine oil, so more than likey there isn't any sludge in there.
> On the diesel note, it will not hurt the differential to cycle some through, but unless there is lots of mud/grit in there I see no need in it.
> 
> If at first you dont succeed try, try, try, again!


yea...i can remember back in 2006..there was sludge,clumpy crap in there and i remember taking some air and some brake cleaner to get things loosened up to get it to come out
i will in fact try again...what is the best replacement boot,,,and where is the best place to buy the clamps and the clamp tool ?

thanks for the help

chris


----------



## tacoma_2002

I bought my boot tool from Snap-On when I worked at a Ford Dealership, but Napa has them also. I use just standard replacement boots from Ebay or my local atv shop.

If there was sludge in there it was probably dirt...It wouldn't hurt to flush it with diesel fuel or carb cleaner....the brake parts cleaner is a little harder on the seals than the carb cleaner.


----------



## chrish051873

thanks...i will let you know how it turns out


----------



## chrish051873

do you guys think it would be ok to run some k1 kerosene in the rear diff to clean up any junk in there....without hurting anything in there ? and do ya think it would clean things up ? i have seen people running it in there parts washers so just curious.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Kerosene and Diesel are about the same. It wont hurt anything to run it through, but Diesel is cheaper, and does pretty much the same thing....just smells loud.


----------



## MTImodquad

Did you get one of the rear axles out of the diff? If you have one out and one stuck you can knock the stuck axle out from the other side with a brass drift. Stick the drift right thru the diff and whack it with a hammer or small sledge.


----------



## chrish051873

nope only needed one side out....if i cant get it next time a try i will try the other side...thanks for the help guys !


----------



## walker

could run some seafoam threw your diff also .. if there is any moisture that will get rid of it....


----------



## chrish051873

MTImodquad said:


> Did you get one of the rear axles out of the diff? If you have one out and one stuck you can knock the stuck axle out from the other side with a brass drift. Stick the drift right thru the diff and whack it with a hammer or small sledge.


well im back at it.

and go figure...i can not get either side out...pulled both the outer cv joints apart from leaving the hubs on for something to pull on...guessing i am going to be needing a slide hammer,that is the only thing i haven't tried yet...any other suggestions ?


----------



## chrish051873

well took out the rear dif. with the axles still attached,wow that was no easy chore(i dont think they meant them to come out with it) but got it out....took it down to the stealership...imagine that ....service dont work on saturday ?? as i turned around to leave,guess who comes walking in..yep the service guy....so we took the dif in the back and beat the snot outta it !!(he didnt even have a slide hammer ,what the heck right ??) so after some propping up in the vise and beatin the snot out of it more with me pulling finally it popped out !! so spun it around to try the other side,it wasnt moving at all...i told the mechanic dude to get a punch and knock it thru from the other side,after i couple whacks it came out. the clips are way big....hanging way out !! so i orders to clips to replace them before i put it back together


----------

